# Is there a way to edit a post after it's been posted?



## Michael.L (May 11, 2018)

Most forums have that feature. But I can't find it here.


----------



## north star (May 11, 2018)

*% ~ %*

Michael L.,

To be able to edit a post, you would need to be a Sawhorse
[  i.e. - a paid subscription member  ].....FWIW, subscriptions
can be as little as $30.00 for one year, or $60.00 for two years.

I would encourage you and others to become Paid Subscription
members, because this Forum is an invaluable resource.

Thanks !  

*% ~ %*


----------



## cda (May 11, 2018)

Michael.L said:


> Most forums have that feature. But I can't find it here.




A North said, this is a self supporting site.

It would be nice, plus after the sign up cost, our hourly billable rate is $ 00000000000000.00, so hard to beat that consulting cost!!!!!!!!!!

Plus we will be there opening day, and you will make your money back on the lattes.


----------



## Michael.L (May 11, 2018)

Done.

And for anyone here who shows up on opening day, I'll treat you to a couple of free donuts.


----------



## cda (May 11, 2018)

Michael.L said:


> Done.
> 
> And for anyone here who shows up on opening day, I'll treat you to a couple of free donuts.




Yea!!!

I might get credit

I just need five more for a toaster.


----------



## Michael.L (May 11, 2018)

cda said:


> Yea!!!
> 
> I might get credit
> 
> I just need five more for a toaster.


Would you settle for a set of Ginsu knives?


----------



## fatboy (May 11, 2018)

Let us local folks know when/where!


----------



## Michael.L (May 11, 2018)

fatboy said:


> Let us local folks know when/where!


Will do!


----------

